
Chinese hackers infiltrate systems at Australian National University - adventured
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-06/chinese-hackers-infilitrate-anu-it-systems/9951210
======
amaccuish
Sigh, do we consider every script kiddie attack from a US ip address a direct
attack by the US government? From China != China.

And sorry, "citing national security sources it didn’t identify" just doesn't
cut it.

~~~
plugger
I wouldn't be so quick to judge given the lack of detail. It's entirely
possible given the relatively recent adversarial diplomatic back and forth
between China and Australia that this could be an APT style attack.
Anecdotally I doubt federal government agencies would work with the ANU "over
several months" to contain a threat if it was nothing more than a script
kiddie.

------
fblp
Here's a much more thorough article:
[http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-06/chinese-hackers-
infili...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-07-06/chinese-hackers-infilitrate-
anu-it-systems/9951210)

Mods may want to update link

------
vibhubhola
Sure, I completely believe this. This is not propaganda against the Chinese at
all. At all.

~~~
fblp
The Australian National University has deep relations with China ranging from
its numerous Asian culture and language courses, to its huge international
student population. The Australian government is far more diplomatic and
tactful about Chinese relations than the US government. It's unlikely that
either entities would be playing propaganda games with a specific and
embarrassing story like this.

